# Delete what portsnap has downloaded



## k1piee (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,

When I run: [CMD="portsnap"]fetch[/CMD] I get a message saying that the snapshot hasn't changed since last time and no update needed. However I want to re-download it again but I don't know how. So is it possible to delete what portsnap has downloaded already so I can get a "fresh" copy?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 18, 2012)

Look this thread for solution.


----------



## k1piee (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, that worked perfectly!


----------

